# Consigli su film thriller



## ThaiBoxer93 (5 Settembre 2021)

Buon pomeriggio a tutti.
Scrivo per chiedervi un parere: avreste dei film thriller da consigliarmi che abbiano per tema professori universitari/archeologi alle prese con misteri della storia, sette e/o associazioni segrete? O, nel caso in cui i soggetti in questione non ci siano, anche persone di altro genere che si ritrovano comunque a dover affrontare problematiche inerenti a fatti storici/religiosi/esoterici che coinvolgono cricche nascoste? 
Vi ringrazio e vi auguro una buona domenica.


----------



## kYMERA (5 Settembre 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Buon pomeriggio a tutti.
> Scrivo per chiedervi un parere: avreste dei film thriller da consigliarmi che abbiano per tema professori universitari/archeologi alle prese con misteri della storia, sette e/o associazioni segrete? O, nel caso in cui i soggetti in questione non ci siano, anche persone di altro genere che si ritrovano comunque a dover affrontare problematiche inerenti a fatti storici/religiosi/esoterici che coinvolgono cricche nascoste?
> Vi ringrazio e vi auguro una buona domenica.


Niente a che vedere con tutto questo ma ieri su infinity ho visto "il testimone invisibile" e ti devo dire che mi è piaciuto molto


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Settembre 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Buon pomeriggio a tutti.
> Scrivo per chiedervi un parere: avreste dei film thriller da consigliarmi che abbiano per tema professori universitari/archeologi alle prese con misteri della storia, sette e/o associazioni segrete? O, nel caso in cui i soggetti in questione non ci siano, anche persone di altro genere che si ritrovano comunque a dover affrontare problematiche inerenti a fatti storici/religiosi/esoterici che coinvolgono cricche nascoste?
> Vi ringrazio e vi auguro una buona domenica.



I film di Indiana Jones 
I film di Tomb Raider
Alexander
Last knights
The master
Agora
The last legion
Exodus dei e re
Noah
Il 13 esimo guerriero
Le crociate
Apocalypto
Questi quelli che mi vengono in mente.. i primi tre forse gli conosci già


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Settembre 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Buon pomeriggio a tutti.
> Scrivo per chiedervi un parere: avreste dei film thriller da consigliarmi che abbiano per tema professori universitari/archeologi alle prese con misteri della storia, sette e/o associazioni segrete? O, nel caso in cui i soggetti in questione non ci siano, anche persone di altro genere che si ritrovano comunque a dover affrontare problematiche inerenti a fatti storici/religiosi/esoterici che coinvolgono cricche nascoste?
> Vi ringrazio e vi auguro una buona domenica.


Subito su due piedi mi é venuta in mente una Serie Tv, che tranne per il fatto di avere professori ha tutto quello che cerchi. Parlo di True Detective stagione 1, penso che ci siamo e non é poi cosi lungo come si puo' pensare, ne vale la pena 

Poi andando a vedere le mie recensioni ho trovato altri film che potrebbero interssarti:
-La nona porta (rispecchia bene quello chiedi)
-L'uomo che venne dalla Terra (particolarissimo, forse non ha nulla di quello che vuoi, ma prova a dare un'occhiata  )
-La profezia (1995) , bah eviterei di vederlo e lo avevo rimosso dalla mente  , ma ha molte cose che cerchi.
-Prometheus (sul filone del mistero religioso)

Devo cercare meglio, poi é tanto che non aggiorno il mio database e fare ctrl+F non da sempre i migliori risultati. Anche l'amico @Tifo'o ne ha consigliati altri, forse aggiungerei la serie del Codice Da Vinci. Se me ne vengono in mente altri e se ho il tempo di aggiustare la mia lista posto qualcos'altro


----------



## Ecthelion (5 Settembre 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Buon pomeriggio a tutti.
> Scrivo per chiedervi un parere: avreste dei film thriller da consigliarmi che abbiano per tema professori universitari/archeologi alle prese con misteri della storia, sette e/o associazioni segrete? O, nel caso in cui i soggetti in questione non ci siano, anche persone di altro genere che si ritrovano comunque a dover affrontare problematiche inerenti a fatti storici/religiosi/esoterici che coinvolgono cricche nascoste?
> Vi ringrazio e vi auguro una buona domenica.


Non è proprio un thriller, ma a me è piaciuto molto Il Mistero dei Templari (National Treasure) con Nicholas Cage in un ruolo su misura per lui.
I sequel non sono all'altezza, ma questo primo è molto buono e contiene tutte le caratteristiche che ti interessano.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (5 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Subito su due piedi mi é venuta in mente una Serie Tv, che tranne per il fatto di avere professori ha tutto quello che cerchi. Parlo di True Detective stagione 1, penso che ci siamo e non é poi cosi lungo come si puo' pensare, ne vale la pena
> 
> Poi andando a vedere le mie recensioni ho trovato altri film che potrebbero interssarti:
> -La nona porta (rispecchia bene quello chiedi)
> ...


La prima stagione di True Detective... forse la migliore singola stagione di sempre.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Settembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> La prima stagione di True Detective... forse la migliore singola stagione di sempre.


Concordo. Trama spettacolare, regia superba ed attori da Oscar.


----------



## mabadi (5 Settembre 2021)

La trilogia National Treasure con Nicolas Cage.
Il terzo deve ancora uscire.
Sta per uscire anche una serie.
Poi l'indimenticabile Tomb Raider.
Sahara (con Penelope)
Come film/serie c'è anche The Librarian,


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Settembre 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Buon pomeriggio a tutti.
> Scrivo per chiedervi un parere: avreste dei film thriller da consigliarmi che abbiano per tema professori universitari/archeologi alle prese con misteri della storia, sette e/o associazioni segrete? O, nel caso in cui i soggetti in questione non ci siano, anche persone di altro genere che si ritrovano comunque a dover affrontare problematiche inerenti a fatti storici/religiosi/esoterici che coinvolgono cricche nascoste?
> Vi ringrazio e vi auguro una buona domenica.


Caro Thai ti consiglierei il Nome della Rosa di Jean Jacques Annaud 1986, addattamento cinematografico del capolavoro di Umberto Eco. Un thriller a porte chiuse servito da un Sean Connery favoloso e da un 17 enne Christian Slater impressionante per il suo primo grande ruolo.


----------



## Shmuk (5 Settembre 2021)

Mi viene in mente così su due piedi Wanted - Scegli il tuo destino.


----------



## Baba (5 Settembre 2021)

Shutter island non ti deluderà, anzi


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Settembre 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Shutter island non ti deluderà, anzi


Capolavoro


----------



## Le Grand Milan (5 Settembre 2021)

Baba ha scritto:


> Shutter island non ti deluderà, anzi


Immenso !

Mullholand Drive di David Lynch è cattivo ma devi essere pronto Mi piaceva tantissimo la serie Twin Peaks da adolescente ero affascinato, la guardavo sulla 5 canale berluscunionano francese. Ogni santo giorno prima di andare a scuola mi facevo questa domanda metafisica: _"Ma chi ha ucciso Laura Palmer?"_


----------



## nabucco (5 Settembre 2021)

I miei thriller preferiti

Seven
Il silenzio degli innocenti
Memento
Shutter Island
Inception
I soliti sospetti
Inside Man
The Prestige
Il fuggitivo
Predestination
Interstellar
Fight Club
V per Vendetta
Limtless
Now you see me
Angeli e Demoni
1408 (questo è un pò horror, ma il finale è wow)


----------



## sampapot (6 Settembre 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Non è proprio un thriller, ma a me è piaciuto molto Il Mistero dei Templari (National Treasure) con Nicholas Cage in un ruolo su misura per lui.
> I sequel non sono all'altezza, ma questo primo è molto buono e contiene tutte le caratteristiche che ti interessano.


mi ha rubato il suggerimento...calza a pennello con i tuoi parametri...poi facci sapere


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (7 Settembre 2021)

Grazie mille a tutti per i consigli! Non mancherò di prenderne visione


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Immenso !
> 
> Mullholand Drive di David Lynch è cattivo ma devi essere pronto Mi piaceva tantissimo la serie Twin Peaks da adolescente ero affascinato, la guardavo sulla canale berluscunionano francese. Ogni santo giorno prima di andare a scuola mi facevo questa domanda metafisica: _"Ma chi ha ucciso Laura Palmer?"_


Twin Peaks 

Sempre del Maestro Lynch consiglierei anche un thriller abbastanza sottovalutato, ma a mio avviso geniale: "Strade perdute"(anno 1997) con Bill Pullmann e la gnocchissima Patricia Arquette


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Settembre 2021)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Twin Peaks
> 
> Sempre del Maestro Lynch consiglierei anche un thriller abbastanza sottovalutato, ma a mio avviso geniale: "Strade perdute"(anno 1997) con Bill Pullmann e la gnocchissima Patricia Arquette


Bellissimo, ma non c'entra con la tipologia di film indicata.

Invece, restando sul tema mistery/sette, consiglierei Piramide di Paura, storia ambientata a Londra con protagonista il giovane Holmes


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Settembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Bellissimo, ma non c'entra con la tipologia di film indicata.
> 
> Invece, restando sul tema mistery/sette, consiglierei Piramide di Paura, storia ambientata a Londra con protagonista il giovane Holmes


Lo so, ma vedendo che comunque sono elencati altri film che non rispondono alla categoria indicata, l'ho aggiunto lo stesso.
Un bel film è sempre consigliabile, magari ne cerchi uno di una tipologia diversa ma incappi in un film che alla fine ti soddisfa.
Oltre al fatto che mi riferivo ad un messaggio di Le Grand Milan su Lynch.


----------



## Masanijey (7 Settembre 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Immenso !
> 
> *Mullholand Drive* di David Lynch è cattivo ma devi essere pronto Mi piaceva tantissimo la serie Twin Peaks da adolescente ero affascinato, la guardavo sulla 5 canale berluscunionano francese. Ogni santo giorno prima di andare a scuola mi facevo questa domanda metafisica: _"Ma chi ha ucciso Laura Palmer?"_


Mulholland Drive.. Sono stato in analisi dopo averlo visto! Solo una mente malata come quella di David Lynch poteva partorire un film del genere.


----------



## elpacoderoma (7 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Subito su due piedi mi é venuta in mente una Serie Tv, che tranne per il fatto di avere professori ha tutto quello che cerchi. Parlo di True Detective stagione 1, penso che ci siamo e non é poi cosi lungo come si puo' pensare, ne vale la pena
> 
> Poi andando a vedere le mie recensioni ho trovato altri film che potrebbero interssarti:
> -La nona porta (rispecchia bene quello chiedi)
> ...


L' uomo che venne dalla Terra l' ho visto, finale assurdo ahahah ancora mi fa ridere


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Settembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Mulholland Drive..* Sono stato in analisi dopo averlo visto*! Solo una mente malata come quella di David Lynch poteva partorire un film del genere.


Eccome fratè! Un film che ti mangia letteralmente il cervello .
Un consiglio per i piu giovan, andate a vedere se non l'avete visto il capolavoro Elephant Man.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Buon pomeriggio a tutti.
> Scrivo per chiedervi un parere: avreste dei film thriller da consigliarmi che abbiano per tema professori universitari/archeologi alle prese con misteri della storia, sette e/o associazioni segrete? O, nel caso in cui i soggetti in questione non ci siano, anche persone di altro genere che si ritrovano comunque a dover affrontare problematiche inerenti a fatti storici/religiosi/esoterici che coinvolgono cricche nascoste?
> Vi ringrazio e vi auguro una buona domenica.


Ho visto che non li cita nessuno, ma forse perché tutti sanno già la trama..in ogni caso puoi guardare il trittico di film tratti dai romanzi di Dan Brown:
Il Codice Da Vinci
Angeli e Demoni
Inferno

Altro film che posso consigliarti è I Fiumi di Porpora


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2021)

I film di "Ossessione Senza Fine" (titolo originale "Stalked By My Doctor) con protagonista Eric Roberts. Sono film thriller, anche se non hanno protagonisti professori alle prese con misteri, bensì un dottore che ha il vizio di innamorarsi facilmente di donne molto più giovani di lui. So che magari non c'entra niente e ti dirò sono anche molto trash, però meritano una visione  .


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (8 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho visto che non li cita nessuno, ma forse perché tutti sanno già la trama..in ogni caso puoi guardare il trittico di film tratti dai romanzi di Dan Brown:
> Il Codice Da Vinci
> Angeli e Demoni
> Inferno
> ...


Il mio interesse nei confronti del genere è partito proprio da questi tre “classici”, che, anche se già visti, mi fa sempre piacere andare a riguardarmi. E questo a prescindere dalla plausibilità della materia trattata


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (8 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I film di "Ossessione Senza Fine" (titolo originale "Stalked By My Doctor) con protagonista Eric Roberts. Sono film thriller, anche se non hanno protagonisti professori alle prese con misteri, bensì un dottore che ha il vizio di innamorarsi facilmente di donne molto più giovani di lui. So che magari non c'entra niente e ti dirò sono anche molto trash, però meritano una visione  .


È vero! Saranno trash, ma a me sono piaciuti un sacco


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Settembre 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Il mio interesse nei confronti del genere è partito proprio da questi tre “classici”, che, anche se già visti, mi fa sempre piacere andare a riguardarmi. E questo a prescindere dalla plausibilità della materia trattata


il 1o che mi viene in mente è appunto il codice da vinci. mi pare strano non lo abbia detto nessuno fino ad ora, nonostante sia proprio quello che descrivi.

ricordo un film piuttosto datato, stigmate, ma non so dirti se sia bello.

ma penso che il migliore che ci sia che non è stato incredibilmente menzionato è eyes wide shut. a seguire anche shining


----------

